# UGBB Movie Reviews



## Caballero (Sep 4, 2017)

Saw "Good time" the other night it's not an action flick by any means. A little slow at times but still give it a 7/10 ...

View attachment 4362


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2017)

Good thread idea. Checking out John Wick Chapter 2 later today - will post thoughts.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 4, 2017)

The new Samuel L Jackson movie "The Hitmans Body guard " is a good new movie,its funny as hell!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 4, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> The new Samuel L Jackson movie "The Hitmans Body guard " is a good new movie,its funny as hell!!


Yep, it is funny as hell and action packed!

I watched Meagan Leavey a while back. I thought it was a really good flick. If you like Dogs and the military, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2017)

Changed me plans - the Missus wanted to watch a flick together and we settled on a psychological thriller called 'Personal Shopper'. 

FAWKIN. CREEPY. AS FAWK.

Def not yer "psycho killer with an axe" type thriller, this was an intelligent and suspenseful flick that makes ye think. If yer not big on ambiguous endings, give this one a miss. If ye like to draw yer own conclusions, check this one out. Plus titties, so there's that too. Yea.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 4, 2017)

I saw the new alien movie covenant and liked it. Im a fan of the franchise though. Also saw why him.  Funny as hell when you get past all the forced awkwardness in the beginning


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 4, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> I saw the new alien movie covenant and liked it. Im a fan of the franchise though. Also saw why him.  Funny as hell when you get past all the forced awkwardness in the beginning



Yes I enjoyed it to,said it was a prequel for the franchise...it has a weird beginning lol


----------



## Yaya (Sep 4, 2017)

I saw "Anne Frank: the musical" last night  2/10.. too much dancing


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2017)

Yaya said:


> I saw "Anne Frank: the musical" last night  2/10.. too much dancing



So wrong, it's right.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2017)

Has anyone seen "Dunkirk"?


----------



## snake (Sep 5, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> The new Samuel L Jackson movie "The Hitmans Body guard " is a good new movie,its funny as hell!!



Two thumbs up. Good date night movie.


----------



## snake (Sep 5, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Changed me plans - the Missus wanted to watch a flick together and we settled on a psychological thriller called 'Personal Shopper'.
> 
> FAWKIN. CREEPY. AS FAWK.
> 
> Def not yer "psycho killer with an axe" type thriller, this was an intelligent and suspenseful flick that makes ye think. If yer not big on ambiguous endings, give this one a miss. If ye like to draw yer own conclusions, check this one out. Plus titties, so there's that too. Yea.



If I wanted to think I'd go back to skool. lol

Thanks for the tip. I have seen it on my Fire Stick and thought it was a Chick-flick.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 5, 2017)

snake said:


> thought it was a Chick-flick.



Someone asked me if I had seen "The notebook" I said never heard of it. They looked at me like I was mentally challenged lol Had to look it up....chick-flick. No thanks lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2017)

I'll tell ya don't waste your time with the new mummy starring Tom cruise, terrible


----------



## stonetag (Sep 5, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Has anyone seen "Dunkirk"?



Slow, very slow. Absolutely no info on locations, names of people involved, could have done way better.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 5, 2017)

I watched "An American Tale - Bundy goes West" last night, but it was just a documentary about a guy, with abs, riding a bike all over the place and ripping nuclear farts on innocent bystanders.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 5, 2017)

I read that Top Gun II was a go.  Kinda looking forward to that.  NS John Wick II doesn't disappoint, although I did like the first one better.  Just finished watching Black Sails series (season 4 just released on DVD).  Its the prequel to the book Treasure Island.  Pirates and sh*t.  Awesome series, highly recommend it.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm stoked to see Super troopers 2...


----------



## Mythos (Sep 6, 2017)

I couldn't figure out alien covenant..definitely had some moments though. 
Im waiting for the new blade runner to come out..really really hope they don't **** it up..


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 6, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I couldn't figure out alien covenant..definitely had some moments though.
> Im waiting for the new blade runner to come out..really really hope they don't **** it up..



Alien Covenant was a prequel to the Alien franchise


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 6, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I couldn't figure out alien covenant..definitely had some moments though.
> Im waiting for the new blade runner to come out..really really hope they don't **** it up..



Same re: Blade Runner. I'm cautiously optimistic based on the trailers.


----------



## Beezy (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't know if series belong here, but I'm two episodes into season 3 of Narcos on Netflix.
I thought it would suck with three of the main characters gone but this may be the best season yet.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 6, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I don't know if series belong here, but I'm two episodes into season 3 of Narcos on Netflix.
> I thought it would suck with three of the main characters gone but this may be the best season yet.



Killer show!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## stonetag (Sep 7, 2017)

^^^ Fuking classic!^^^^


----------



## j2048b (Sep 7, 2017)

The mo ther f uckin ACCOUNTANT...... WOW was awesome sauce and they be workin on a 2nd movie


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Might catch a late flick tonight anyone seen "Wind River"  ??


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 10, 2017)

Went last night and seen Reese Witherspoon new one "Home Again" was a good date night movie!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2017)

bout to watch 1408 with John cusak or whatever, good moviehorror/thriller


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Went last night and seen Reese Witherspoon new one "Home Again" was a good date night movie!!



Jezzz this must be a sign the girly suggested we see that tonight lol Not overly thrilled haha


----------



## Seeker (Sep 10, 2017)

Damn!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 10, 2017)

I dont know how to link youtube previews.

But check out.

"Unlocked"
And

"Message from the king"


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 10, 2017)

I saw IT last night. It was playing at a drive in. 

The movie was just a dumb as the original. May have been scarier in a theater but I wouldn't waste money on it.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 11, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Changed me plans - the Missus wanted to watch a flick together and we settled on a psychological thriller called 'Personal Shopper'.
> 
> FAWKIN. CREEPY. AS FAWK.
> 
> Def not yer "psycho killer with an axe" type thriller, this was an intelligent and suspenseful flick that makes ye think. If yer not big on ambiguous endings, give this one a miss. If ye like to draw yer own conclusions, check this one out. Plus titties, so there's that too. Yea.



I checked that out on Friday as well.  Was a bit disappointed as I wanted more..paranormal..I too enjoyed the perky titties!....would've been better if she ****ed Kyra's rich boyfriend before he got arrested for murder.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 11, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I saw IT last night. It was playing at a drive in.
> 
> The movie was just a dumb as the original. May have been scarier in a theater but I wouldn't waste money on it.



Really?  I wanted to watch it!..I enjoyed the original but it was like 4 vh tapes long...lol..can't remember it at all.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 11, 2017)

Check out "A Gangstar's Tale" In Siberia, a boy is raised by his grandfather in a community of criminals and taught to live by their ruthless moral code. He and his best friend become bitter enemies when each grows up to take a different path.  So basically..his friend rapes a girl from their hood who is mentally slow.  The other friend spends his life plotting his revenge to avenge the girl's death.....great movie!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 11, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Damn!



This wasn't released in Canada...fak..looks good..Seek...get a bootleg dvd from China town and mail this to me.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 11, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Jezzz this must be a sign the girly suggested we see that tonight lol Not overly thrilled haha



Lol!! Well I let her pick to see it,she wouldn't go see "It"


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Lol!! Well I let her pick to see it,she wouldn't go see "It"



Last night I had a nightmare about that clown from the new It movie.  Woke up with a chill down my back for about 20 minutes.  I have not seen that movie, nor have I seen the trailer.  Woke up this morning thinking WTF.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 12, 2017)

Muffy said:


> This wasn't released in Canada...fak..looks good..Seek...get a bootleg dvd from China town and mail this to me.



Ok mama ...


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2017)

just finished watching "unacknowledged" on Netflix, pretty good flick on alien disclosure and such


----------



## Seeker (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh I'm going this weekend. Love me a good horror flick. Surprised no one has mentioned this one yet


----------



## Beezy (Sep 12, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I saw IT last night. It was playing at a drive in.
> 
> The movie was just a dumb as the original. May have been scarier in a theater but I wouldn't waste money on it.



I haven't seen the original since I was like 12 and I figured there's no way it would hold up. Pity though, I was kind of excited about this one.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Oh I'm going this weekend. Love me a good horror flick. Surprised no one has mentioned this one yet



let us know what you think of it bud


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 12, 2017)

and after prometheius


Bullseye Forever said:


> Alien Covenant was a prequel to the Alien franchise


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2017)

Canadian muffs.


.......anybody got a bootleg of it?

DM me


----------



## Caballero (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I haven't seen the original since I was like 12 and I figured there's no way it would hold up. Pity though, I was kind of excited about this one.


I have seen some good reviews about it too. I dunno man. I love a good horror flick but this just didn't do it for me. I did watch it a drive inn, Maybe there is a different affect if you are in a theater. I honestly laughed more than anything.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 13, 2017)

Saw an indie film about a couple ladies and a cup. 

Was pretty shitty.


----------



## Beezy (Sep 14, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have seen some good reviews about it too. I dunno man. I love a good horror flick but this just didn't do it for me. I did watch it a drive inn, Maybe there is a different affect if you are in a theater. I honestly laughed more than anything.



I can be equally entertained by watching a movie to laugh at it. My wife can not.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 16, 2017)

Hahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2017)

Looks good! On my list.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 16, 2017)

Watched the first "Alien" movie tonight hadn't seen it in years,Sigourney Weaver still friggin hot


----------



## Beezy (Sep 17, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Watched the first "Alien" movie tonight hadn't seen it in years,Sigourney Weaver still friggin hot



I never understood why dudes thought she was hot. Every guy I grew up with thought she was smoking hot and I thought she was a six at best.


----------



## Beezy (Sep 17, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Looks good! On my list.



Can't wait!
And Michelle Williams is hot


----------



## Caballero (Sep 17, 2017)

I had the hots for Jamie Lee Curtis in "A fish called Wanda"(1988) was like 15 yrs old haha
View attachment 4439


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

19 yrs old busted jaw & mouth wired shut. Was the wrong movie to see, never laughed so hard but the pain had me in tears and stiches  lol 

View attachment 4447


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 18, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I never understood why dudes thought she was hot. Every guy I grew up with thought she was smoking hot and I thought she was a six at best.



Just tall and those long legs lol!! She looked a whole lot better in the movie "Copycat"...


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2017)

I had the displeasure of getting through about 1/4 of the worst fukn movie I had ever seen It's a Ben Affleck movie called To The Wonder.  I shit you not!!! the worst thing I have ever seen.  Very little dialogue, which you'd think would be good because, well Ben Affleck.  What little dialogue there is you can't hear because of the back ground music which leave you to guess WTF is going on.  Don't believe me I DARE YOU!!!!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Don't know what to think.....cheesy ?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 18, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Don't know what to think.....cheesy ?



Damn!! Is this a remake of the original?


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Damn!! Is this a remake of the original?


New trilogy coming...

Why Dwayne Johnson Should Be James Cameron's Terminator | moviepilot.com
https://moviepilot.com/p/why-dwayne-johnson-should-be-the-terminator/4335723


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 18, 2017)

Caballero said:


> New trilogy coming...
> 
> Why Dwayne Johnson Should Be James Cameron's Terminator | moviepilot.com
> https://moviepilot.com/p/why-dwayne-johnson-should-be-the-terminator/4335723



Good read man thanks


----------



## Yaya (Sep 19, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Don't know what to think.....cheesy ?



Wow.. I've seen aliens more real


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 19, 2017)

I just watched Batman vs Superman;
Spolier Alert...Superman's a douche


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just watched Batman vs Superman;
> Spolier Alert...Superman's a douche



Lol!! You just now figured that out


----------



## Beezy (Sep 19, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just watched Batman vs Superman;
> Spolier Alert...Superman's a douche



So was Batman, and the Lex Luther in the old Adam West show was a better actor than Jessie Eisenberg.


----------



## Jaydub (Sep 19, 2017)

Eh, superman is supposed to be a douche. He's invisible, faster than light, with unlimited strength. Pretty sure he was a cocky dude in the comics too..


----------



## Caballero (Sep 19, 2017)

Sicario 2 | Teaser Trailer
https://teaser-trailer.com/movie/sicario-2/

Release date April 20th/18


----------



## Beezy (Sep 19, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Sicario 2 | Teaser Trailer
> https://teaser-trailer.com/movie/sicario-2/
> 
> Release date April 20th/18



I don't know which one I'm more excited about. Sicario was so good, but Super Troopers was one of those movies my crew watched over a thousand times high af


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 19, 2017)

Never was a fan of him growing up,
Wolverine was always my guy....talk about brute savage


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 19, 2017)

Watched 13 hours this weekend. Good flick. **** hillary


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 19, 2017)

Watched this, this weekend. Pretty good flick.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 20, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Watched this, this weekend. Pretty good flick.



I'm wanting to go and see this movie,thanks for posting about it!!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 20, 2017)

Probably watched the original over 100 X ....


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2017)

looking forward to seeing this


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 20, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> looking forward to seeing this



Yes I seen this trailer at the movies a few weeks ago,this should be funny


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 20, 2017)

Read yesterday where in 2018 the next Halloween will be released and Jamie Lee Curtis will be in the film...awesome!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 22, 2017)

Watched both of the "RED" movies today,I forgot how much action there was in them


----------



## Caballero (Sep 22, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Watched both of the "RED" movies today,I forgot how much action there was in them


Your post reminded me of sitting at home and binge watching movies...On weed !!! lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 22, 2017)

last noght watched "baby driver"... pretty cool movie, then my kid had me watch "the last mimsy" tonight.... complete garbage


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 22, 2017)

Justed watched that King Arthur movie,
Was way better than i anticipated....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 22, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> last noght watched "baby driver"... pretty cool movie, then my kid had me watch "the last mimsy" tonight.... complete garbage



He killed it in the beginning with the Subaru, best part


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 23, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Justed watched that King Arthur movie,
> Was way better than i anticipated....



Yeah, it's like Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels with swords.  The directing style was awesome.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 23, 2017)

Classic scenes haha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Just got finished watching Geralds Game on Netflix;
Exceptionally good film.....Alot of these Netflix titles are starting to seem Theatre worthy


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Another Netflix title worth watching is "Beast of a Nation"


----------



## whatisfitness (Sep 30, 2017)

anyone watch that "it" movie ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

whatisfitness said:


> anyone watch that "it" movie ?



Wasn't impressed at all;
Had a good story line but was in/out sleep watching


----------



## Caballero (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Beezy (Oct 2, 2017)

Caballero said:


>



I have doubts as to whether Travolta can be believable in this role. I find it hard to take him seriously in anything other than Pulp Fiction, but I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 2, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Yeah, it's like Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels with swords.  The directing style was awesome.



Snatch and RockNRolla are great movies too. Same director-same style and much better actors.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 2, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I have doubts as to whether Travolta can be believable in this role. I find it hard to take him seriously in anything other than Pulp Fiction, but I can't wait to find out.



Agreed!! haha


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 3, 2017)

whatisfitness said:


> anyone watch that "it" movie ?



I thought it was great. Read the book, seen the 90s mini series, this new adaptation is a good representation of the book. And pennywise is better..


----------



## Beezy (Oct 3, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> I thought it was great. Read the book, seen the 90s mini series, this new adaptation is a good representation of the book. And pennywise is better..



I was hoping someone would say that. I liked the book and the miniseries.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

I haven't seen a great movie in a while ..The iceman was the best movie I saw in years .. It's about Richard kuklinski the mafia hit nan


----------



## Beezy (Oct 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I haven't seen a great movie in a while ..The iceman was the best movie I saw in years .. It's about Richard kuklinski the mafia hit nan



You should watch Black Mass, with Johnny Depp. It's the same type of movie but better.
Depp plays Whitey Bulger and nails it.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 4, 2017)

https://youtu.be/CE3e3hGF2jc


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I haven't seen a great movie in a while ..The iceman was the best movie I saw in years .. It's about Richard kuklinski the mafia hit nan



That is a damn good movie


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

Beezy said:


> You should watch Black Mass, with Johnny Depp. It's the same type of movie but better.
> Depp plays Whitey Bulger and nails it.


I forgot about that I saw it too .. fukkin awesome


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> That is a damn good movie


i lived in Brooklyn and nj my whole life.. Roy demaos Gemini lounage is now a church.. Kinda funny because hundreds of bodies got chopped up in there


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2017)

Kuklinski lived 20 min from my house in nj


----------



## Beezy (Oct 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Kuklinski lived 20 min from my house in nj



That's crazy, that dude was nuts


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 5, 2017)

just watched "IT" last night... creepy fukkin movie. Also Long skull island was pretty badass


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> i lived in Brooklyn and nj my whole life.. Roy demaos Gemini lounage is now a church.. Kinda funny because hundreds of bodies got chopped up in there



**** that's crazy!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2017)

Fawkin' ell - just watched a Korean horror / thriller called 'The Wailing' - what the actual fawk?!?







This movie will scar ye. For those unacquainted, Korean movies are epic in every sense of the word: they're long (this one is just over 2.4 hours), they're grandiose and full of fantasy & symbolism (the religious symbolism crawls off the screen in this one) and they're visceral in the sense of a Shakespearean tragedy (and this one most certainly fits the bill). 

Without ruining anything, at its core this is a film about the possession of a young girl and those around her battling for her soul (maybe...). There's much left to interpretation, but its not so vague as to leave ye feeling like the director just said 'Ah, fawk 'em - let 'em make up their own bloody story' (I'm looking at YOU David Lynch). My advice: focus on the three main characters (the Old Jap, the Shaman and the Women in White) and ye'll get the gist.

IF yer 'down for the ride, don't expect to come away unscathed - its a bit jarring in spots and the payoff, while fitting, will leave ye wanting to go watch YouTube videos of puppers and kitties for a while afterwards.

Three bloody severed thumbs up.

- Savage


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 8, 2017)

sold me savage, I'll be sure to check it out


----------



## Beezy (Oct 9, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Fawkin' ell - just watched a Korean horror / thriller called 'The Wailing' - what the actual fawk?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see it. I love horror flicks with subtitles, the reading makes them scarier for some reason.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

Yea man savage is spot on about the korean films;
Last one i watched was called "FireStorm"
Action packed....guns, bullets, and explosions everywhere
Never a dull moment.....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been binge watching The Walking Dead, fuking great series so far...about to be on seaon 5 // 7 total


----------



## Beezy (Oct 9, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I've been binge watching The Walking Dead, fuking great series so far...about to be on seaon 5 // 7 total



I stopped watching at the end of season 4. 
Is it still as good?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 9, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I stopped watching at the end of season 4.
> Is it still as good?



This shxt is addicting and it only gets better....I've watched one or two episodes in the past when it 1st came out on TV....wasn't a fan of tuning in every week but now I just wanna watch it till the end


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2017)

Speaking of Korean films: Oldboy- a ****ed up thriller. Snow piercer- a brilliant apocalyptic commentary on society.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 10, 2017)

Jin said:


> Speaking of Korean films: Oldboy- a ****ed up thriller. Snow piercer- a brilliant apocalyptic commentary on society.



Both of those were flawless.
The American remake of Oldboy was terrible, except for the nude scene with the girl from Avengers.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 10, 2017)

Snowpiercer had me feeling like I went on a trip until it was over, like I was surprised that I was still on my couch and not in a train when the credits rolled.


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Snowpiercer had me feeling like I went on a trip until it was over, like I was surprised that I was still on my couch and not in a train when the credits rolled.



It's an amazing movie, especially considering some of the acting (babies taste the best etc). Tilda Swinton, of course, nails it though.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 19, 2017)

Jin said:


> Speaking of Korean films: Oldboy- a ****ed up thriller. Snow piercer- a brilliant apocalyptic commentary on society.



Fawkin' Aye - that shite made me want to go take a bleach shower. And yes, masterful social commentary as well. Korean horror films have depth to them.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Jin said:


> Speaking of Korean films: Oldboy- a ****ed up thriller.




If you liked Oldboy, watch Audition.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 19, 2017)

One of the scariest movies I've ever seen. I was dating hardcore when it came out and had a few disgruntled ex girlfriends. 
That made me rethink some ish


----------



## SammySoda (Oct 19, 2017)

This film isnt scary just ****ed up in every way imaginable. This film really isnt for anyone. It will leave you wishing you could un-watch it. It was lent to me by a friend 2 years ago and I still cant get the twisted story line out of my head. Youve been warned... Its called, A Serbian Film


----------



## Jin (Oct 19, 2017)

SammySoda said:


> This film isnt scary just ****ed up in every way imaginable. This film really isnt for anyone. It will leave you wishing you could un-watch it. It was lent to me by a friend 2 years ago and I still cant get the twisted story line out of my head. Youve been warned... Its called, A Serbian Film



Friend told me about that movie. No thank you.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 20, 2017)

That "Mindhunters" series is a pretty good watch,
Its about these 2 FBI dudes who interview serial killers in efforts to catch more of em


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2017)

Well I’m headed to see Madea’s new Halloween movie tomorrow night,should be funny


----------



## Beezy (Oct 20, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> That "Mindhunters" series is a pretty good watch,
> Its about these 2 FBI dudes who interview serial killers in efforts to catch more of em



The dialogue in the first 20 minutes put me to sleep, but I'll give it another shot


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 20, 2017)

Beezy said:


> The dialogue in the first 20 minutes put me to sleep, but I'll give it another shot



I was playing some game on my phone during the 1st couple episodes so i was in and out but it caught my attention once they started interrogating some dude that whould chop peoples heads off and literally fuk their throat.....i was like hold up, what the fuk did he say lol


----------



## Beezy (Oct 20, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I was playing some game on my phone during the 1st couple episodes so i was in and out but it caught my attention once they started interrogating some dude that whould chop peoples heads off and literally fuk their throat.....i was like hold up, what the fuk did he say lol



Haha you have my attention


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 24, 2017)

I watched the new Leatherface this weekend,it was a prequel to all of the chainsaw movies,released on dish this weekend,it was really cheesy to say the least


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 24, 2017)

Just started watching "Back of Haters" on netflix // shxt is awkwardly funny....kind of like the office, it'll keep a smirk on your face watching it lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2017)

holy shit this can't be fukkin real, or is it?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> That "Mindhunters" series is a pretty good watch,
> Its about these 2 FBI dudes who interview serial killers in efforts to catch more of em



So I was a bit disappointed by this. I was looking for something a bit...darker?...and instead felt like I got a buddy cop movie with all the old tropes (the internal affairs probe, the struggling wife / girlfriend relationships, the grizzled veteran mentoring the envelope pushing rookie). I'd hoped they would spend more time actually exploring the headspace of the serial killers they profiled and build a bit more suspense. For me, the most suspenseful moments were the interviews with the Edmund Kemper character - always wondering if he was playing them for fools in a Hannibal Lecter type way, always wondering if he'd snap at any moment and break someone's neck while demonstrating how he cut a girl "from ear to ear". 

I could have completely done without the Anna Torv's "Wendy" character, or the predictable sub-plot when the bureaucratic head of the investigative unit tries to divide the team by offering her a leadership role. Could also have done without  "Debbie Mitford" who ultimately brought nothing of substance to the story arch aside from a few hot sex scenes (ok, she can stay...) 

Good concept, I feel like they went soft to appeal to a broader audience.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

That was a professional azz review lol


----------



## Beezy (Oct 26, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> So I was a bit disappointed by this. I was looking for something a bit...darker?...and instead felt like I got a buddy cop movie with all the old tropes (the internal affairs probe, the struggling wife / girlfriend relationships, the grizzled veteran mentoring the envelope pushing rookie). I'd hoped they would spend more time actually exploring the headspace of the serial killers they profiled and build a bit more suspense. For me, the most suspenseful moments were the interviews with the Edmund Kemper character - always wondering if he was playing them for fools in a Hannibal Lecter type way, always wondering if he'd snap at any moment and break someone's neck while demonstrating how he cut a girl "from ear to ear".
> 
> I could have completely done without the Anna Torv's "Wendy" character, or the predictable sub-plot when the bureaucratic head of the investigative unit tries to divide the team by offering her a leadership role. Could also have done without  "Debbie Mitford" who ultimately brought nothing of substance to the story arch aside from a few hot sex scenes (ok, she can stay...)
> 
> Good concept, I feel like they went soft to appeal to a broader audience.



I didn't know Anna Torv was in it, but she was in Fringe, which was a great show. I'll never say I can do without her...


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I didn't know Anna Torv was in it, but she was in Fringe, which was a great show. I'll never say I can do without her...




See - I felt the same way about Fringe - good concept but way too soft to appease the masses. Like X-Files but without the edge.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 27, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> See - I felt the same way about Fringe - good concept but way too soft to appease the masses. Like X-Files but without the edge.



I loved  X files, it was the first show I got in to. The beginning of every episode was so much fun.


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I loved  X files, it was the first show I got in to. The beginning of every episode was so much fun.



Scully gave me boners. The fact that she had red hair and no soul was the icing on the cake.

View attachment 4666


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 30, 2017)

Fawkin' ell...in the spirit of the season I been checking out some lesser known horror flicks in the past few weeks and I've found yet another jaw dropper for ye.







Portuguese art house horror / thriller "The Eyes of my Mother" is loosely about how a daughter emotionally distances herself from death after the brutal murder of her mother and the soon-after passing of her father. We're left wondering though if this was a case of nature vs nurture as even before the mother's murder, like the storage shed behind the department of transportation, the signs were all there. Shot in black & white and with long, unflinching scenes depicting the daughter's clinical - almost God-like demeanor towards those who would cross her path, its hard to watch in spots but impossible to turn away.

Part "I Spit on your Grave" revenge flick, part 'Psycho' (Daddy issues, anyone?) and oh yea, there's almost always someone blinded & chained in the basement thanks to the film's psychopathic waif of a protagonist. Severed vocal cords, ftw - this film will bruise ye a bit.


----------



## IHI (Oct 30, 2017)

My mind is still confused this morning
amazon prime had : Predestination 
for free, had 4 stars so figured wth

good movie and im still confused with the twisted ass brain game so most likely watching again to unravel the thing now that i know what to look for.

kinda like that movie the 6th sense


----------



## Beezy (Oct 30, 2017)

IHI said:


> My mind is still confused this morning
> amazon prime had : Predestination
> for free, had 4 stars so figured wth
> 
> ...



Let us know if it ends up being a good flick


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 30, 2017)

Watched Annabelle Creation Saturday night what a creepy movie


----------



## Beezy (Oct 30, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Watched Annabelle Creation Saturday night what a creepy movie



Wife stopped liking scary movies a couple years ago, so I haven’t seen one in too long.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 30, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Wife stopped liking scary movies a couple years ago, so I haven’t seen one in too long.



I normally don’t watch them either.although I love the Halloween series,in 2018 a new Halloween is coming out,supposed to pick up right after the very first movie


----------



## Beezy (Oct 30, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I normally don’t watch them either.although I love the Halloween series,in 2018 a new Halloween is coming out,supposed to pick up right after the very first movie



Count me in. Those and the Freddie movies are awesome


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 30, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Count me in. Those and the Freddie movies are awesome



Yep!! That was when scary movies were good


----------



## IHI (Oct 30, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Let us know if it ends up being a good flick



It was a good movie in itself, but the twisted ass wtf, and then another wtf, topped by a whoa, didnt see that coming....NOOOOW WTF is why i have/need to watch it again

its a paradox unlike ive ever seen before- the end if the movie will leave you with the biggest wtf, huh, math in your head, back/forth trying to unravel to see how its even possible...but still dont make sense because now you need to watch it again to catch all the thing that come to light in the last 3 minutes of the movie.

plus the actress is hot as shit too, so she keeps your attention as she tells her story


----------



## snake (Nov 2, 2017)

[h=1]Gerald's Game. Net Flix original based on a book by Steven King. I will say no good will come of this if you watch it with the wife.[/h]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vqClccReXQ


----------



## Beezy (Nov 2, 2017)

snake said:


> [h=1]Gerald's Game. Net Flix original based on a book by Steven King. I will say no good will come of this if you watch it with the wife.[/h]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vqClccReXQ



Hahaha! I picture Mrs. Snake going through the house throwing away anything that resembles a rope or handcuff!

Carla Gugino is so hot! She’s getting up there in age, but still hot.


----------



## Jin (Nov 4, 2017)

Not sure if this has been mentioned: Stranger Things. On NetFlix. Like a mix of Xfiles and Twin Peaks. Very good.

Edit: just finished the second season. Add walking dead into the mix. It's a bit more intense than X files for sure.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

Haven't owned a Tv for 6 months and don't miss it. But last night a buddy started season 1 of "Ballers". Now I'm hooked and got no cable lol


----------



## Beezy (Nov 5, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Haven't owned a Tv for 6 months and don't miss it. But last night a buddy started season 1 of "Ballers". Now I'm hooked and got no cable lol



It’s like a B rate entourage, not as good as Entourage, but still a great show.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 5, 2017)

The new Thor was awesome!


----------



## Caballero (Dec 31, 2017)

Pumped for this......


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 2, 2018)

If you guys want a really ****ed up film then watch 'a serbian movie' but be warned........ watch at your own risk


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 3, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Haven't owned a Tv for 6 months and don't miss it. But last night a buddy started season 1 of "Ballers". Now I'm hooked and got no cable lol



Hahah ballers is good stuff. The Rock is a legend


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2018)

Star wars fukkin sucked .. Luke went and became the modern male ..A whiny crybaby pussy.. god even Jedi are bitches  now


----------



## Tonykun (Jan 3, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Star wars fukkin sucked .. Luke went and became the modern male ..A whiny crybaby pussy.. god even Jedi are bitches  now



literally just went to see this last night. Was a massive let down and I am quite the star wars fan too. I  really tried to like it as well but it was so bad. Disney have killed the franchise for me now.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 3, 2018)

JackC4 said:


> Hahah ballers is good stuff. The Rock is a legend


Since then I went and binge watched "The League" & "Narcos "  2 thumbs up for both   Still don't own a TV yet haha


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 3, 2018)

By brother got me the first season of Letterkenny.  Fkin funny stuff!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 5, 2018)

American Made any good anyone? Gonna watch it tonight


----------



## RISE (Jan 6, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> American Made any good anyone? Gonna watch it tonight



Watched it last night.  Its a good movie, alot of flying scenes which get a little old, but good movie.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2018)

Fuk Star Wars .. Jedi are a bunch of pussies now


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 6, 2018)

New season of Peaky Blinders, Lads. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> New season of Peaky Blinders, Lads.
> 
> Highly recommended.



whats it about?


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> whats it about?



Brittish gangsters. A definite must watch. Last season was amazing.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Brittish gangsters. A definite must watch. Last season was amazing.



Super old school british gangsters that is 

hey jin you ever see gangster #1


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Super old school british gangsters that is
> 
> hey jin you ever see gangster #1



Nope. Is that what it's called? Do you recommend?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> whats it about?



Gibs, think "The Godfather" set in turn of the century England and you've got a rough idea.

Start with season 1 - the parallels to the Corleone Family are everywhere. 

Great series - you'll love it.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Brittish gangsters. A definite must watch. Last season was amazing.



Yeah, decent series, I swear I needed the CC on to understand wtf they were saying...lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 6, 2018)

U wot m8?


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Yeah, decent series, I swear I needed the CC on to understand wtf they were saying...lol



Needed that for Alfie for sure.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 6, 2018)

I saw the new Jumanji and I give it a B. It was a bit funny but not groundbreaking. The Rock is really fun to watch in that role.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 6, 2018)

Well I watched American Made last night it was ok,just to many flying scenes it it


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Nope. Is that what it's called? Do you recommend?



Its the goodfellas days but in London

highly recommend it


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> The new Samuel L Jackson movie "The Hitmans Body guard " is a good new movie,its funny as hell!!




Life is a highway and it’s mighty ****in long 

love that song hahaha


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well I watched American Made last night it was ok,just to many flying scenes it it



Watching it right now!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Watching it right now!



It’s a so so movie


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Killing Gunther..... was just ok... kinda weird documentary videoed like the Office. Maybe 5/10


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 7, 2018)

I watched hittmans bodyguard last night. I liked it. pretty funny


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 7, 2018)

A movie I recomend if you like laughing your ass off is THE WORLDS END. Its a british movie about five guys that get drunk af and fight alien robots.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

American Sniper is a damn good movie imo. 9/10


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> American Sniper is a damn good movie imo. 9/10



Yea it was!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just finished American made it was a decent movie definitely better than killing Gunther!


----------



## Sampsonite (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m pretty sure Martin Scorsese knocked up Guy Ritchie’s wife and their offspring gave us Peaky Blinders.


----------



## Sampsonite (Jan 9, 2018)

Only hope for Star Wars now is a throw back to the old republic.... but I would expect Disney to **** that up too


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 13, 2018)

Born strong 10/10 from me

Watched the new Ghost busters with my kiddos pretty decent a solid 7/10


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 13, 2018)

Watching The Mountain between Us.....let you know how it goes


----------



## Caballero (Jan 13, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Watching The Mountain between Us.....let you know how it goes


Is that the sequel to "Broke Back " ? :32 (18)::32 (17):


----------



## stonetag (Jan 16, 2018)

Jumanji was funny, I will say that, and whoever the chick was had a smokin' body.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 16, 2018)

Watched the Netflix series "Peaky Blinders" 
Definitely a must watch...


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 18, 2018)

Going to Mile 22 ...will let you know how good it is!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 19, 2018)

Great movie...think there’s going to be a # 2


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2021)

Into the Wild, great movie


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 12, 2021)

Russel Crowe was a trip in Unhinged.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 12, 2021)

I watched The Little Things this week. Really great flick.  Tons of plot twists and an ambiguous ending. 

It was the first movie I really enjoyed in a while.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 12, 2021)

The wave is pretty good.
https://youtu.be/zsi2-3lgcds

Also mayhem 
https://youtu.be/iJJGAInln0c


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 12, 2021)

The good, the Bad, and The ugly was 3 hours of boredom. First third of it is a guy crawling in the desert not saying anything with really parched lips. 

If you like it, why do you?


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Has anyone seen "Dunkirk"?




good movie, makes me
Sets me off though can’t sleep at night after watching


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> The good, the Bad, and The ugly was 3 hours of boredom. First third of it is a guy crawling in the desert not saying anything with really parched lips.
> 
> If you like it, why do you?



Are you kidding me ? 

that is a great movie

bad asses !


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 13, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> Are you kidding me ?
> 
> that is a great movie
> 
> bad asses !



Awesome movie


----------

